# Vom Haus Merkel?



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.hausmerkel.com/index.htm

No, not for me. A friend of a friend is looking for a GSD puppy and asked me for some recommendations. She also asked if I'd heard of this kennel, and it sounds familiar, but I'm not sure if they've been discussed here before or not. The puppy prices are pretty outrageous, but other than that, anyone have any comments, good or bad?

As always, please send negative comments in a PM. Positive comments are fine to share publicly.

Thanks!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I knew Dyan back in the 70's before he got into import and showing, and found him to be an interesting and honest guy. Doubt he'd even remember me now... Can't say much about his bloodlines or whatever. Looks like he uses fairly known Show lines from Europe. Unless he's changed completely would expect his interest in a balanced temperament to still be solid. (He started in Obedience etc). He used American lines at first, then blended with German. Looks more like he's gone to the European side now. Vendetta was US Grand Victrix in 1982... I've not heard anything negative about him since (except for people who trash everyone they don't know...LOL)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dyan seems to be a woman according to pictures on the website, and not old enough to have been active in the breed back in the 70's except maybe as a child. Maybe you knew her father?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Repost... Just realized it was Dyan's Father who I knew... She's much younger... LOL. 

Gawd I feel OLD!!!







.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Dyan did put a SchH1 on an American Line AKC champion bitch. I think it was back in the 80's.

Ch. Merkel's Opium SchH1


----------



## Dyan (Jan 24, 2011)

Dyan Merkel is a female. She is a breeder who started in the 70's at the age of 21. No one else in her family has/had any interest in dogs. She is into West German German Shepherds only but even with the original American breeding stock she started with she adhered to the SV standards and bred for show and work (Starting in Conformation with the very first German Shepherd male she had). Does this clear everything up?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I notice different prices are quoted for 'before 8 weeks' & 'after 8 weeks'. How old are the 'before 8 weeks' pups when they're placed with their owners? What is the youngest age where they're available? Thanks!


----------



## Dyan (Jan 24, 2011)

No puppy leaves before 8 weeks. Puppies can go at 8 weeks or after. The wormings, vaccinations, tattoos, veterinarian health check and baths must be done before they can leave here. They must be eating good and have perfect stools before they leave for their new homes. Puppies are raised in the house and leave to go into indoor homes only. No puppy is sold to outside only homes or kennels.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The people got a Haus Merkel puppy and ended up returning it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kinda weird. This is the 3rd or 4th thread in the last few months that ended up being resurrected, months after the thread has died, by the breeder it was about. Google?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Ms Dyan and her father Rudy (?) had some very good solid dogs. 
I knew Vendetta . These are the days when I did some show handling (including a female that went select) and produced dogs that went select and ROM. 
I had a Merkel's Quaestor son and he produced seeing eye dogs and schutzhund dogs. 
Back then she selected strong temperament . 
She would have my vote of confidence .


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Dyan would also get my vote of confidence! Our 9 month old GSD we got from here since 8 weeks has been a total joy. Her trainer is super impressed with her progress and attitude. You couldn't ask for a more balanced temperament. We are very happy!


----------



## Jennece (Oct 6, 2012)

I can personally vouch for the solid temperament and soundness of Dyan's dogs. I purchased an 18 month old female for my son as a service dog. It takes two to three years to train and certify most service dogs. We have had Bryn for a little over a year and she is completely certified as a service dog as well as a medical alert dog and just for the heck of it my son put her CGC on her just last week. She picks up dropped objects, can open doors, she can alert when Alex needs help and many more things. Her most important job? Alerting to high blood pressure, low blood pressure and low blood sugar. Not just any dog can do this. The dog must have a strong bond with it's "person". You cannot even begin to have a bond like this unless the puppy has been properly conditioned. Dyan's dogs are properly conditioned. Bryn is a people dog. Not a dog's dog. She craves human attention and companionship. That comes from being in a kennel where a lot of time has been spent with humans and not other canines. She has been properly socialized and is comfortable in any situation. Again, that is Dyan's doing. Good homes are very important to Dyan. She puts a lot of love and time into her puppies. I believe she tries extra hard to place each puppy/dog in the right home. If she doesn't have something to fit your needs, you probably won't get a dog. That's better than having an ill fitting match. She stands behind her dogs. If it doesn't work out. She wants her dog back. We could not be more happy with Bryn. My son is paralyzed from the chest down. Bryn has brought freedom and happiness and laughter that could not have come from anywhere else.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is 3 years old.


----------



## Jennece (Oct 6, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This thread is 3 years old.


I just figured since it was still showing up, I'd add what I thought of Dyan's dogs. Granted I only have one. But she is fantastic. So very smart, I guess I just wanted to brag on her!


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Minka is doing awesome too...that's awesome about Bryn.


----------



## Jennece (Oct 6, 2012)

DiscoNomad said:


> Minka is doing awesome too...that's awesome about Bryn.


Who is Minka out of? Bryn is a Paul/Kim breeding. Paul is still in Germany. I believe Bryn was imported in utro (sp?)! LOL


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Jennece said:


> Who is Minka out of? Bryn is a Paul/Kim breeding. Paul is still in Germany. I believe Bryn was imported in utro (sp?)! LOL


Minka is from Putz and Zessa. Here is a picture recently. She is about 1 year and 9 months.


----------



## Jennece (Oct 6, 2012)

DiscoNomad said:


> Minka is from Putz and Zessa. Here is a picture recently. She is about 1 year and 9 months.
> 
> View attachment 21439


Here is Bryn, they look similar! That is one thing I noticed about Dyan's dogs. Very uniform in style and looks!!! Minka is very pretty! I had no doubt she would be. I have yet to see anything from Dyan that wasn't a real looker! Bryn is oversized. That is why Dyan stopped showing her. Good for me! I don't care how big she is!! She is smart and an awesome service dog! She weighs 90 pounds! Yikes. But, she is just so large boned and muscular. No fat. I think she carries the "coat" gene.


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Minka weighs 75 lbs.


----------



## Jennece (Oct 6, 2012)

DiscoNomad said:


> Minka weighs 75 lbs.


That's spot on for a female!! Are you showing? Or just a pet?


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Jennece said:


> That's spot on for a female!! Are you showing? Or just a pet?


Minka is an award winning pet.


----------



## Jennece (Oct 6, 2012)

DiscoNomad said:


> Minka is an award winning pet.


LOL! If Bryn hadn't worked out as a service dog, that's exactly what she would have been!! Glorified house dog!!


----------



## Julie evans (Dec 28, 2012)

** post removed by ADMIN. Please send this type of information in a PM**


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

** comments removed by ADMIN** This is a private matter and will not be posted on the public board. Take it to PM.

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

"quote]This thread is 3 years old.[/quote]
And apparently it's once again been resurrected & is now over 3 yrs old. What I don't get is why that particularly matters. Anyone interested in this breeder might still find the thread useful.


----------



## Julie evans (Dec 28, 2012)

I did not have a good experience purchasing a Vom Haus Merkel puppy! I would suggest looking elsewhere. I am being as polite as possible here!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This thread is old and requires Mod intervention everytime someone posts to it - locked. If people are looking for input on this breeder, please start a new thread. Do NOT start a new thread just for the purpose of bashing. 

Thank you, 

ADMIN.


----------

